# Some suit work this morning.



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Go easy  Just started doing suit bites off lead after getting his targeting consistent. Been really training for PSA for just the past few months. Helper has been doing helper work for maybe a month. Today was the first distractions and second time working not back-tied. It was like a billion degrees so we were all a little flat aswell lol. Thoughts? Suggestions?

2013.06.29 Jäger Suitwork - YouTube


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

nice dog....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

one thing I see that I would not like for my own dog is the loosesness of that suit jacket on the arm.

if it was me, and there is no tighter fitting jacket that could be worn, I would try to get the decoy to let me stuff a few towels or something in the suit arm, on the backside, to draw it tighter onto the arm in the front.

looks good though, nice dog.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah I had to by that suit myself and its way too big for me. He can't fit in my suit, and even then it's a comp suit so I'm sure he would quit working my dogs before too long. Those bites were the first "long bites" he has done with a suit (dog and helper lol)

As far as stuffing the suit, what are you trying to accomplish by tightening up to the arm? What are the potential signs to look for to determine this is an issue? Will the loose suit cause a specific issue?

Thanks to both of you  he's my first GSD so he's special!


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

very nice. Decoy did a good job too. A tighter/correct fitting suit can help the dog in targeting and encourage a full deep bite. The PSA dogs can try and 'cheat' in the suit is floppy. It gives them a chance to counter/pull instead of pushing into the bite. Also, it helps prevent the gnarly pinching for the decoy.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ted Summers said:


> very nice. Decoy did a good job too. A tighter/correct fitting suit can help the dog in targeting and encourage a full deep bite. The PSA dogs can try and 'cheat' in the suit is floppy. It gives them a chance to counter/pull instead of pushing into the bite. Also, it helps prevent the gnarly pinching for the decoy.


yes bruising caused from back of the mouth is better


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Hunter Allred said:


> Yeah I had to by that suit myself and its way too big for me. He can't fit in my suit, and even then it's a comp suit so I'm sure he would quit working my dogs before too long. Those bites were the first "long bites" he has done with a suit (dog and helper lol)
> 
> As far as stuffing the suit, what are you trying to accomplish by tightening up to the arm? What are the potential signs to look for to determine this is an issue? Will the loose suit cause a specific issue?
> 
> Thanks to both of you  he's my first GSD so he's special!


Very nice...

Whats his pedigree?


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Very nice...
> 
> Whats his pedigree?


Thanks!

Jäger's pedigree


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Hunter.

I watched the other vids and saw the suit hanging a lot. That was why I said that.

The decoy can't really feel or work the grip much at all if the dog is only getting a mouthful of suit.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Get your decoy to work a lot more dogs. Seems like he's doing fantastic for just a month, and willing. 

The targeting looked solid for the dog, as in he knows where to go. I'd try and move it down towards the elbow so the judge can see the grip better and see that he's full. Someone once told me that a lot of dogs that are low in the legs float up higher in the thigh on a longer send. I have found that to be true on dogs in the bicep too. they tend to get up in the shoulder or float over into the chest on a longer send. If there is any bailing at all, they look like a ring dog and come into the chest almost like they are being esquived. That being said, it may be the suit being a little big in the arm pits or the camera angle that makes it look like that. 

Does seem a little shallow in the grip at a couple points and I'd try and fix that depending on the age of the dog, and how much training it has had. IE work him on a barrel sleeve. work him on his initial bite where he becomes full on his own. One of the best ways I have seen to do this is a lot of short back up bites which makes the dog launch further to get to his target. WHen the decoy starts moving in slowly, the timing is off enough the dog gets more suit in his mouth because he is used to driving though the bite.

Glad I am not in that heat catching dogs.

Having a willing decoy is invaluable. I'd buy that guy a beer or three.





Hunter Allred said:


> Go easy  Just started doing suit bites off lead after getting his targeting consistent. Been really training for PSA for just the past few months. Helper has been doing helper work for maybe a month. Today was the first distractions and second time working not back-tied. It was like a billion degrees so we were all a little flat aswell lol. Thoughts? Suggestions?
> 
> 2013.06.29 Jäger Suitwork - YouTube


----------



## Chip Blasiole (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm surprised nobody commented on the handler dropping the leash when sending the dog. I had suggested to Hunter to wear gloves and work the dog on a long line. When he sends him, the leash is pulled through the hands with just enough resistance for the know to know it is there. When the dog engages, the helper should cradle the dog in the pocket and bend his knees so the dog can put his front feet on the ground. The handler puts back pressure on the line as soon as the dog engages. With the dog's front feet on the ground, the helper slowly takes a few steps back, stops, the handler releases the back pressure and hopefully, the dog counters forward, filling his mouth with the suit. Then repeat. They can do this 2-3 times per send with the handler walking his way up the line, praising for a forward counter and eventually getting close enough to pat the dog up on a counter. This walking up the line will also help when it comes time to work on the out because the area on influence is decreased and the dog is familiar with the process. By dropping the leash and not using a long line and back pressure, the dog is learning faulty grip habits that are easy to avoid in the beginning.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

we'll do that this Thursday, holiday & weather allowing.


----------

